# Bosch GLR-225 or GLM-80



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

I am thinking of getting one or the other of these. Work wise either one is overkill as the 130 model would do fine for the max 20' measeurments I do. But the real reason I want one is I plan to some amature surveying to roughly identify some property lines. 
What I am concerned about is will they work for outside in broad daylight. I had about 2min chance to try out a GLR225 today and could not see the red dot or get a reading from 100' away. I did not have an ideal target so I dont want to rule out the possibility of use. Anyone use these for distances between 100' & 200' outdoors in the daylight? Would I need to bring a hard white surface for the target guy to hold? I did search the forum but what I found was mostly arguments on accuracy which I have faith in.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Not sure if they are powerful enough or not, but for just general information, a pair of red lensed glasses helps see the dot.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

using them that way will frustrate you, get a rotary


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

duburban said:


> using them that way will frustrate you, get a rotary


I believe the op is talking about the laser distance measurers


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

duburban said:


> using them that way will frustrate you, get a rotary


What way are you refering? 

I would not be useing them as level's to find elevation changes. The transit will take care of that. 

What I would like to do is to measure the distance without tapes.

I am by no means an expert but I belive a rotary does not do distance only shows a level red line.


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

VinylHanger said:


> Not sure if they are powerful enough or not, but for just general information, a pair of red lensed glasses helps see the dot.


Thanks 
I noticed the Leica came with a pair but I was thinking they were for protection. I suppose I can find them cheep enough.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I saw this one on sale at menards... Johnson 165

It claims accuracy to 165':001_huh:

edit.. I see they have one for 230' too


----------



## TheGrizz (Sep 16, 2011)

Sorry this is my first post, but you will be disappointed trying to use a laser distance measure outside in broad daylight, even with the red glasses. I have the Bosch 225, and overcast, or even in the rain, it works fantastic out to about 100', past that it becomes difficult to accurately place the dot by hand. The 225 does have a tripod mount, so if you use a tripod, that would make it easier. I used mine in the past to measure fences in the rain, so I didn't have to slog around and get soaking wet, also used it for measuring houses for siding, and even for doing quick replacement window measurements.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

maninthesea said:


> What way are you refering?
> 
> I would not be useing them as level's to find elevation changes. The transit will take care of that.
> 
> ...


my bad; i thought you were talking about a point laser level. i just bought a gll3 80 line level and all the letter/number codes sound similar.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

TheGrizz said:


> Sorry this is my first post, but you will be disappointed trying to use a laser distance measure outside in broad daylight, even with the red glasses. I have the Bosch 225, and overcast, or even in the rain, it works fantastic out to about 100', past that it becomes difficult to accurately place the dot by hand. The 225 does have a tripod mount, so if you use a tripod, that would make it easier. I used mine in the past to measure fences in the rain, so I didn't have to slog around and get soaking wet, also used it for measuring houses for siding, and even for doing quick replacement window measurements.


Hey TheGrizz:blink: We already have a Griz on this board:whistling And I don't think it can handle 2 Grizs:blink:


----------



## TheGrizz (Sep 16, 2011)

Sorry, it's a nickname I've carried for years. With a last name like Grizzard, it's a natural fit.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh:blink::blink: I understand.:laughing:


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info Griz 2.0 Thats exactly what I really did not want to hear but would rather hear than figure out on my own. So Ill get the GLR-225 maybe, if I stumble on a good deal. Since I do want one and I could use one for work and at home occasionaly. But it looks like its tapes for me and my amature surveying since Guam on an overcast day is still pretty bright! Good news is I found some 300' fiberglass tapes for $12 at HD. Cheeper than the 100' tapes from same company?


Thanks again
Jim 

Carry On


----------

